# Seagate aims to make common hard drives uncommonly artistic



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

As cloud storage and SSDs threaten to make hard drives an afterthought, Seagate's LaCie division has decided to make storage an art form. 
The $280 LaCie Mirror takes a 1 terabyte external hard drive and encases it in Gorilla Glass 3, more commonly found in smartphones. And in a truly dramatic twist, it perches on a piece of ebony wood imported from Indonesia. 
As consumers increasingly back up their data to local SSDs and to cloud storage located elsewhere, one might wonder why consumers should continue investing in hard drives. Seagate's answer is to make its external hard drives conversation pieces, while trying to replace cloud storage with a local product. 
*Why this matters:* We've recommended you rip out your hard drive and replace it with a flash-based SSD for a year or more now. But Seagate would still like you to remember that uploading a few dozen gigabytes of photos and movies to a cloud services takes time. Is that a compelling enough argument, or as venture capitalist Fred Wilson argued, did we truly "kill off the file" in 2014, replacing it with social networks and streaming services?

Read More


----------

